# 240SX/Silvia Front Bumpers



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

Ok, I recieved a reply to my thread in the 200SX forum, and know I have a question for you guys.....

It appears that I have recieved (2) Front Bumpers for a 240SX/Silvia. I am trying to replace a front bumper on my 200SX (B14, I am told). Does anyone know if the two are compatible, and if not I might be willing to trade for parts....let me know please.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

No they aren't, I think the 240 is wider than the 200 and the shape is different too.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

the S13 240SX is not the same as the S13 Silvia, no where near the same. the S13 240SX is the same as the 180SX, however. the S13 Silvia front was never offered in the states, but the S14 and S14A fronts are the same as the S14 and S14A Silvias. 

and no, they won't fit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

James said:


> *No they aren't, I think the 240 is wider than the 200 and the shape is different too. *


Thanks


----------

